# Bending big wire



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you folks have any favourite methods for getting big wire to sit properly in the lugs? Even the 14" Klein cable benders only have a capacity of 500 mcm, and I've got 600 and 750 to deal with. I'm just curious what the favoured methods are. I'm not worried about little stuff like #2, just the big stuff.

Mike


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> Do you folks have any favourite methods for getting big wire to sit properly in the lugs? Even the 14" Klein cable benders only have a capacity of 500 mcm, and I've got 600 and 750 to deal with. I'm just curious what the favoured methods are. I'm not worried about little stuff like #2, just the big stuff.
> 
> Mike


Drill a hole in a a few 2x4s at different angles or make up a piece or unistrut with some 3/4" bolts spaced a couple of inches apart.
Or
stick the wire in the end of a piece of unistrut.


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

I take a piece of 2" EMT and file it real good, then I wrap the end of it with black tape. I make it thick and I go over the edge so that I can fold it back in.

This works better than anything else I'd tried.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Greenlee cable benders.
http://www.mygreenlee.com/GreenleeD...=showGreenleeProductTemplate&upc_number=23893


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

We have a GREENLEE 800 Hydraulic Cable Bender 

Its the only way too go


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

When I was a kid, I used to just bend it and then tighten it up with the long part against my solar-plexus and just pull in with both hands.


I don't know if I could do that again. Most guys used a bender if there was room. if there wasn't, they would use either the pipe or drilled 2x4 method


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

If I'm using lugs, I usually bend the wire to fit, and take the lug off. Install the wire into the lug, then screw the lug back in place and tighten.
Then fully tighten the lug screw, with the wire already in it.

FWIW, That size wire, I would use crimps instead of lugs.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Jrannis, that is pretty ignorant with the photo. WTF?:no:


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Jrannis, that is pretty ignorant with the photo. WTF?:no:


Could you define "ignorant"? If so, you'd know that you used it wrong.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

BlueBox said:


> Could you define "ignorant"? If so, you'd know that you used it wrong.


I use alot of things wrong, and have been guilty more than once for butchering the English language.

It happens...


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> I use alot of things wrong, and have been guilty more than once for butchering the English language.
> 
> It happens...


I find it amusing when people ignorantly use the word ignorant.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

BlueBox said:


> I find it amusing when people ignorantly use the word ignorant.


Makes us look ignorant?:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't know if this would be kosher on construction, or not, but when we have large conductors and the lugs in the panel are kind of close to the top we install an entry box right above the lugs on the top of the panel. You still have to form the wire but it gives you a lot more length of wire to deal with, and then insert into the lugs.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> I don't know if this would be kosher on construction, or not, but when we have large conductors and the lugs in the panel are kind of close to the top we install an entry box right above the lugs on the top of the panel. You still have to form the wire but it gives you a lot more length of wire to deal with, and then insert into the lugs.


 
I've done the same thing. I had one a few months ago with a 1200A breaker and the lugs were about 4 inches from the top of the cabinet.

A lot of these machinery manufacturers could care less about the installers.

I like to use the end of a bender handle to bend wire. It's long enough that you can get good leverage and the end is rounded so it wont hurt the insulation.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Greenlee cable benders.
> http://www.mygreenlee.com/GreenleeD...=showGreenleeProductTemplate&upc_number=23893


I used those pretty heavily for a couple months last year. They make the job go so much easier and save a hell of a lot of time.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

a hickey with a shoertened handle works great, if you can find one


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

You guys are gay, I use my big strong arms.
:whistling2:
:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> .........I use my big strong arms..



That's so gay. I just hire Chuck Norris, who stares the wire into place.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> That's so gay. I just hire Chuck Norris, who stares the wire into place.


You can't use him because rat guys can't afford union helpers.

(flexes muscles)
:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> You can't use him because rat guys can't afford union helpers.
> 
> (flexes muscles)
> :thumbsup:


Why on earth would I want a union helper? so they can listen to their ipod and text their friends all day? how is that going to help me get the wires in the panel?

~Matt


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Why on earth would I want a union helper? so they can listen to their ipod and text their friends all day? how is that going to help me get the wires in the panel?
> 
> ~Matt


Well, I guess you don't want Chuck Norris then?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Well, I guess you don't want Chuck Norris then?


chuck norris doesnt listen to ipods... he has his favorite music playing in his head when he wants to listen.

~Matt


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

gold said:


> a hickey with a shoertened handle works great, if you can find one


 
That'd be one heck of a bend:001_huh:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

76nemo said:


> That'd be one heck of a bend:001_huh:


Why do you say that?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> You guys are gay, I use my big strong arms.
> :whistling2:
> :laughing:


I tried that and the last time I kept at it for about an hour and finally, out of frustration I just made a face and bent and severed my bicep tendon. Now I use benders.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i just use my inhuman strength and power to bend large wires. we had some greenlee cable benders that worked up to 500. i have those klein cable benders but i usually just use my hands and never had a real problem. a cable bender is best for tight spaces.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

gold said:


> Why do you say that?


 
That's one hell of a pivot point:001_huh:


Just yanking your chain


----------

